# Epay hardwood



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody from you guys stained epay hardwood?I have never done one,and have a request to bid a fairly large 3400sqft deck.I was thinking Arborcoat waterborne stain/clear coat combo,but my rep assured that this way will be no no situation.He is recommending oil/alkyd stain 321/c321.Epay is probably the hardest wood that is available on the market.Any tips?any recommendations?



I was thinking:
1.Wood and deck cleaner brush
2.Pressure clean.
3.Sand 
4.stain
5.clear coat


Thanks


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used australian timber oil on ipe before with good results but it was a new deck. I will tell you the wood is extremely dense and very little stain will absorb into it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You have the pronunciation right. Spelling is ipe. 

1. Spray on caustic.
2. Wash with 1000 psi
3. Spray on acid brightener
4. Buff
5. Apply tinted sealer. Stay away from acrylics.

You can make ipe look magazine ready but nothing holds up more than 8-15 months on ipe. Here is an oil we use.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Ipe maybe?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ipe. 


I believe, of the arborcoat line, only the 623 is recommended for ipe. The 2 step system is not recommended. 

VP is our resident ipe expert and I am not sure what his current favorite product is ( he is holding out).


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I used Penofin Hardwood series on an Ipe deck. Just follow the instructions and "don't forget to wipe".


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Oops. Didn't mean to leave out PP, our everything deck and non-solid color exterior finish expert.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> You have the pronunciation right. Spelling is ipe.
> 
> 1. Spray on caustic.
> 2. Wash with 1000 psi
> ...


Thank you for quick reply.

What product did you use?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for epay ahah Ipe from now on


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Problem is that this deck is saltwater front deck/dock.


Another issue is that the deck in front of the house is built around fish pond,so no harsh strippers can be used,however I am going to recommend home owner to remove the fish while deck refinishing is in progress.its all around the pond! i am going to try to upload some pictures,so you guys have better picture


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

This is the front entrance deck.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

This is the back house deck/dock.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Ipe.
> 
> I believe, of the arborcoat line, only the 623 is recommended for ipe. The 2 step system is not recommended.
> 
> VP is our resident ipe expert and I am not sure what his current favorite product is ( he is holding out).


I am totally lost at what to use,never done that wood before.Its just a lot of products to choose from.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been doing maintenance on this one with Cabot's Australian Timber Oil for about 7 years every 6 months.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys,


Is there a alkyd finish one part for this wood?that I can do it,and then recommend annual maintenance coat?

Below is the stuff that the previous deck guy used.
This deck was done 8-10 months ago.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've been doing maintenance on this one with Cabot's Australian Timber Oil for about 7 years every 6 months.


What is your maintenance include?wash?and application of one coat oil on top?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> I have used australian timber oil on ipe before with good results but it was a new deck. I will tell you the wood is extremely dense and very little stain will absorb into it.


Yes,the owners blame the other deck guy and I told them,that this is a very high maintenance exotic wood and it takes time and money to maintain the finish coat.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> VP is our resident ipe expert and I am not sure what his current favorite product is ( he is holding out).


Ok, I'll play along.

I probably maintain as many ipe decks as anyone on the east coast every year. I've written considerable amounts on the topic on various websites, so will save my fingers the trouble of typing here. (and of course, will honor the moderator team preference that members don't link to their own material)

Here is a link by another high end deck pro who is very knowledgeable, with a specific product recommendation:

http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/exterior-painting/dalys-ship-and-shore-for-ipe-and-exotic-wood/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> What is your maintenance include?wash?and application of one coat oil on top?


Deck wash
Sand
Vacuum every board to get the dust out of every little crack.
Wipe every board with paint thinner.
Stain


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, I'll play along.
> 
> I probably maintain as many ipe decks as anyone on the east coast every year. I've written considerable amounts on the topic on various websites, so will save my fingers the trouble of typing here. (and of course, will honor the moderator team preference that members don't link to their own material)
> 
> ...


Thank you vermontpainter.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Deck wash
> Sand
> Vacuum every board to get the dust out of every little crack.
> Wipe every board with paint thinner.
> Stain


Thanks for sharing.Thats what I was thinking.

This is what I am going to recommend the home owners of this deck.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've been doing maintenance on this one with Cabot's Australian Timber Oil for about 7 years every 6 months.


Awesome job!


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

what about teak oil ?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Deck wash
> Sand
> Vacuum every board to get the dust out of every little crack.
> Wipe every board with paint thinner.
> Stain


acetone is a better choice. Not as oily as paint thinner.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> acetone is a better choice. Not as oily as paint thinner.


Yea, I think mineral spirits leaves residue when
It evaporates. I've read paint specs that say not to clean with it. Naphtha, LQ thinner, acetone is ok because they evaporate completely


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Timber Oil is a water emulsion now. Don't mix old oils and the new blue labeled ones together if you have old stuff. I've actually stopped carrying it because I was getting way too many problems when people used on a hardwood and it'd be tacky for weeks, mainly mahogany. Have only had good feedback on Storm Systems hardwood Oil Stain. Has 3-4 premixed colors. Their is also a penetrating oil tint base.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ah new rules about posting? 

The examples of finished IPE Decking above were amazing! Way to go guys!


----------

